# Mount Ideas for Mallard Drake and Pintail



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I have two ducks to be mounted Mallard Drake and a Pintail Bull and was wanting some ideas or to see pics of what you guys have. To tell the Taxidermist. I have a Woodie Drake and a Goose mounted flying in the banking position. Thanks


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

Go to http://www.birdmanstudios.com and check out the mounts on the website.


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

You could do a dead mount like on a game strap. I'd like to have a greenhead a sprig and a blue wing drake done on a strap.
Jim


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh, I really like that website.

The dead mount on straps is very attractive. I've seen those done and their one of my favs. But for a pintail you really need to see all his feathers. What about preening his tail? The mallard drakes are nice with an extended neck so you can see that beautiful white ring.

Kris


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

My BF has a Eurasian Widgeon mounted under glass, he's sitting on a small log/driftwood.It is gorgeous. If Iwas to have something mounted, it would be like that.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I would do the pintail taking off from sitting on the water, thats when you see the wings fully spread and the long sprig (tail ) at its fullest...for the mallard drake I would do it banked in a turn with both orange feet down so you could see his entire back and shoulders...


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

The best thing to do is bring your taxidermist a picture of a live duck that you want your mount to look like. Go to pbase.com and search 'pintail' or 'mallard' and you will have more pictures than you have time to look at. 

Would you rather have your mount be a copy of someone else's mount or be a copy of a real duck? 

Here's an example. 

The pic I brought my taxi:









The result:


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> I would do the pintail taking off from sitting on the water, thats when you see the wings fully spread and the long sprig (tail ) at its fullest...


Agree with this for the pintail that looks really good.

I would want a mallard cupped and feet down looking like it was landing!!


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

I like this one


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

drakedogwaterfowl said:


> Go to http://www.birdmanstudios.com and check out the mounts on the website.


WOW some nice work from that guy!

So anyone have ideas for elk antlers? I have two sets in the garage, want to do something with them other than just hang them up.....

FOM


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

Birdman is the best!!!! Get a dead mount with them hanging upside down. I think there's some on his website


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Water Rock said:


> Birdman is the best!!!! Get a dead mount with them hanging upside down. I think there's some on his website


There are quiet a few - think I'm going to get a mount like that, but that would require me to get out and hunt! HA!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

FOM said:


> WOW some nice work from that guy!
> 
> So anyone have ideas for elk antlers? I have two sets in the garage, want to do something with them other than just hang them up.....
> 
> FOM


LAMPS!!! They are so awesome!

Kris


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

We have a pintail drake and hen (is "bull" the term for a male pintail??) mounted similar to the hen in ducknwork's, except the wings are totally turned vertical (so you see the top of them from the front view) and their heads are slightly turned in towards us. It's really pretty. I'll try to take a pic when the iphone comes back home. It's probably my favorite of our mounts. We have a drake mallard mounted like he's coming in for a landing -- one foot up and one down and he looks pretty cool... Had a standing woodduck until one of my dogs ate it overnight -- VERY upset about that... And have a standing redhead whose head broke when Joie was bringing him home from school... But the pintail looks really nice the way we have him mounted and his tailfeathers look great.


----------



## DDanielson (Mar 24, 2008)

You can make lamps, coat rack, duck calls, or mount them on a artifical skull. The options are endless. Make a coffee table. Have the elk antlers on the four corners and underneath the glass. Looks awesome.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

FOM said:


> WOW some nice work from that guy!
> 
> So anyone have ideas for elk antlers? I have two sets in the garage, want to do something with them other than just hang them up.....
> 
> FOM


Do the European mount and bleach the skull plates, always looks good.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> Do the European mount and bleach the skull plates, always looks good.


Not enough wall space....

FOM


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

Kristie Wilder said:


> We have a pintail drake and hen (is "bull" the term for a male pintail??)


 Bull is the most common term for a pintail, but drake works too.


----------



## DDanielson (Mar 24, 2008)

Another very good bird guy is Shane Smith in Al. Awesome website for ideas. I wish my mounts were looking as good as his. He has won many major awards. I also have a lot of pictures of my taxidermy work and have some nice pintail pic and mallard pic.


----------



## Chris Meyer (Aug 10, 2008)

drakedogwaterfowl said:


> Bull is the most common term for a pintail, but drake works too.


Isn't sprig the common term for a drake pintail and bull the common term for a drake canvas back?


----------



## kevin (May 7, 2006)

Here is a young guy that has some of the best bird anotomy i have seen from a bird taxidermist.

http://www.nwwings.com/gallery/


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

Chris Meyer said:


> Isn't sprig the common term for a drake pintail and bull the common term for a drake canvas back?


Both the drake and susie pintail have a sprig. On the susie it is basically a nub of a feather. I have heard of a bull canvasback.


----------



## Paul Kartes (Jun 29, 2006)

This might help, it was somewhat talked about last year

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=34145


----------

